# Geothermal Killing Iceland



## elektra (Dec 4, 2017)

Geothermal is responsible for deaths in Iceland. People believe just because they label  or call it Green and Clean, it is. 

The Leftist Democrats have come up with the perfect names for what they sell the public. Consider it all fake news. 

It is no different when they use Iceland as their example of what "clean" energy can do. Yet, there is hardly anything more polluting than Geothermal. From the millions of tons of equipment and materials it takes to maintain to the toxic brines they use for energy. 

Saving Iceland » Geothermal Energy


> A recent research by *Ragnhildur Finnbjörnsdóttir*, shows a correlation between increased numbers of death in Reykjavík and increased levels of hydrogen sulphide (H2S) from geothermal plants. The research was conducted between 2003 and 2009, and shows a 2-5% increase in deaths shortly after elevated levels of hydrogen sulphur. According to Finnbjörnsdóttir, hydrogen sulphur does not necessarily lead to any specific disease, but increases the seriousness of diseases people already suffer from.


----------



## elektra (Dec 4, 2017)

Highest Hydrogen Sulfide Levels in Long Time


> The level of hydrogen sulfide from Hellisheiði geothermal plant has measured above health limits in Reykjavík today and yesterday, according to _RÚV_. The Reykjavík Public Health Authority has not seen the level this high in the capital area for a long time.
> 
> A warning was issued by the Health Authority yesterday after the level of hydrogen sulfide measured above 50 micrograms per cubic meter (µg/m3) . It reached a half hour peak of almost 150 µg/m3 on Grensásvegur road at 8:30 am yesterday. The main source of the hydrogen sulfide is the Hellisheiði geothermal plant, just east of the city.


----------



## elektra (Dec 4, 2017)

It kind of looks like geothermal raises the temperature of the Earth as well as increasing the CO2.
Saving Iceland » Geothermal Energy


> Geothermal fluids contain high concentrations of heavy metals and other toxic elements, including radon, arsenic, mercury, ammonia and boron, which are damaging to the freshwater systems into which they are released as waste water. Arsenic concentrations of 0.5 to 4.6 ppm are found in waste water released from geothermal power plants; the WHO recommends a maximum 0.01 ppm in drinking water.2


----------



## elektra (Dec 4, 2017)

https://www.geothermal-energy.org/pdf/IGAstandard/WGC/2010/0233.pdf


> Hydrogen sulfide emission close to Reykjavik City has
> increased the least few years with growing geothermal
> power production. Preliminary analysis of measurements,
> both at fixed locations as well as at variable point locations,
> ...


----------



## elektra (Dec 4, 2017)

*To save the World, they must first destroy the World.*


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 4, 2017)

elektra said:


> Geothermal is responsible for deaths in Iceland. People believe just because they label  or call it Green and Clean, it is.
> 
> The Leftist Democrats have come up with the perfect names for what they sell the public. Consider it all fake news.
> 
> ...



You really do hate any form of energy that does not have to do with carbon don't you?

How would this compare to the deaths associated with coal fired power plants? 
Do you even accept the studies showing the increased deaths of people from exposure to pollutants from coal fired plants?

Meanwhile- what is the conclusion of the study?

_Therefore, the results have to be interpreted with caution. Further studies and improved methodology are warranted to confirm or refute whether H2S exposure induces premature deaths
_
Just another thread demonstrating your bizarre hatred of anything other than carbon based electricity generation.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 4, 2017)

elektra said:


> https://www.geothermal-energy.org/pdf/IGAstandard/WGC/2010/0233.pdf
> 
> 
> > Hydrogen sulfide emission close to Reykjavik City has
> ...



For exposure to H2S in settings other than volcanic environment, *the potential health effects among sewer, oil and gas workers, general population located near a pulp mill, industrial wastewater plants, geothermal energy production and industrial swine operations27–29 have been studied. These studies have reported on respiratory symptoms, decreased performance on pulmonary functions tests and increased respiratory diseases.*


----------



## elektra (Dec 4, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> You really do hate any form of energy that does not have to do with carbon don't you?.......
> .......Just another thread demonstrating your bizarre hatred of anything other than carbon based electricity generation.


You are really dense, Geothermal energy emits Carbon! The premise you begin your response upon is false. Further, Geothermal has everything to do with Carbon, Geothermal increases the use of Carbon. Nothing eats through materials faster than Geothermal brines, all those tons of pipes are only manufactured by using carbon.

Why don't you take a minute to educate yourself before you put your foot in your mouth.

Call it Green or Renewable and the idiots literally do not see any CARBON!


----------



## elektra (Dec 4, 2017)

Link between Deaths and Hydrogen Sulfide Pollution
*Link between Deaths and Hydrogen Sulfide Pollution*
By Eygló Svala Arnarsdóttir
* Society*
April 17, 2015 17:29Updated: April 17, 2015 17:30





Archive photo. Photo: Páll Stefánsson.

There are indications that there may be links between hydrogen sulfide coming from geothermal power plants Hellisheiðarvirkjun and Nesjavallavirkjun and the number of deaths among older people living in the vicinity of Reykjavík, according to a PhD project by Ragnhildur Finnbogadóttir at the University of Iceland.

Ragnhildur concluded that with increasing hydrogen sulfide pollution, the number of deaths increased, _ruv.is_ reports.

“There’s a statistically significant connection [between air pollution] during the summer months and [deaths of] people 80 years and older. The increase in deaths ranged from just below two percent among older people up to five percent over the summer months,” she explained.


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 4, 2017)

A portion of global H2S emissions are due to human activity. By far the largest industrial source of H2S is petroleum refineries: The hydrodesulfurization process liberates sulfur from petroleum by the action of hydrogen. The resulting H2S is converted to elemental sulfur by partial combustion via the Claus process, which is a major source of elemental sulfur. Other anthropogenic sources of hydrogen sulfide include coke ovens, paper mills (using the Kraft process), tanneries and sewerage. H2S arises from virtually anywhere where elemental sulfur comes in contact with organic material, especially at high temperatures. Depending on environmental conditions, it is responsible for deterioration of material through the action of some sulfur oxidizing microorganisms. It is called biogenic sulfide corrosion.

In 2011 it was reported that increased concentration of H2S, possibly due to oil field practices, was observed in the Bakken formation crude and presented challenges such as "health and environmental risks, corrosion of wellbore, added expense with regard to materials handling and pipeline equipment, and additional refinement requirements".[19]

Besides living near a gas and oil drilling operations, ordinary citizens can be exposed to hydrogen sulfide by being near waste water treatment facilities, landfills and farms with manure storage. Exposure occurs through breathing contaminated air or drinking contaminated water.[20]

Hydrogen sulfide - Wikipedia

*And what are your plans for these sources.*


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 5, 2017)

elektra said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > You really do hate any form of energy that does not have to do with carbon don't you?.......
> ...



Geothermal energy is not carbon based energy- and yes you really are dense. 


elektra said:


> Link between Deaths and Hydrogen Sulfide Pollution
> *Link between Deaths and Hydrogen Sulfide Pollution*
> By Eygló Svala Arnarsdóttir
> * Society*
> ...



Meanwhile- what is the conclusion of the study?

_*Therefore, the results have to be interpreted with caution. Further studies and improved methodology are warranted to confirm or refute whether H2S exposure induces premature deaths*_

Just another thread demonstrating your bizarre hatred of anything other than carbon based electricity generation.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 5, 2017)

Study Links 700 Deaths Yearly to Md. Plants

*Study Links 700 Deaths Yearly to Md. Plants*

TOOLBOX











 Resize
Print
E-mail
Reprints

By Elizabeth Williamson
Washington Post Staff Writer 
Thursday, February 16, 2006


Pollution from Maryland's six largest coal-burning power plants contribute to 700 deaths each year, including 100 deaths in Maryland, according to a Harvard University study released yesterday.

The study was sponsored by the Maryland Nurses Association, which supports a bill in the legislature that would require such plants to sharply reduce pollution over the next decade.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 5, 2017)

Why Coal Plants Are So Sickening

Today, acute pollution crises are rare in the developed world, but coal-burning still exerts an insidious effect on health. The worst impact is on children. Burning coal releases mercury, nitrogen oxides, sulfur oxides, and fine particulate matter, among other nasty emissions. Mercury from power plants settles in water, where bacteria transform it to an organic form called methylmercury. It contaminates fish and bioaccumulates through the food chain, so larger predators are especially contaminated. That’s bad news for lovers of swordfish and spicy tuna, especially for women who plan to have children. During pregnancy, methylmercury crosses the placenta and gets into the developing brains of fetuses. Research shows that this exposure can cause neurological and developmental deficits down the road. One pivotal study, conducted in the Faroe Islands, looked at methylmercury levels in mothers’ hair samples and babies’ umbilical-cord blood at birth. Seven years later, the children who had had higher levels tended to show deficits related to language, attention, and memory on a battery of neuropsychological tests. Other large studies of methylmercury exposure during gestation, conducted in New Zealand and the Seychelles, have come to similarly worrisome conclusions. Coal is not kind to children’s brains.

What about children’s lungs? Nitrogen oxides, which are emitted from smokestacks, are known to irritate the respiratory tract. They also react with other pollutants to produce ozone, which is a key component of smog. And hazy, smoggy, ozone-filled air is just terrible for kids with asthma. In one key study, researchers looked at emergency visits by low-income children in Atlanta during the summer of 1990. They correlated the dates of these visits, which were for asthma or reactive airway disease, with data on local ozone levels. Following the six highest ozone days, the average number of emergency visits spiked 37 percent compared to other days. Lots of other research confirms that ozone can make asthma worse. (Some evidence links it to the development of asthma, too, though that is not as well-established.) Then there is particulate matter, especially the tiny particles with a diameter of less than 2.5 micrometers, which studies show can trigger asthma attacks. Children are especially vulnerable because they tend to breathe through their mouths, which means less filtering of pollutants by nose hair; they tend to hang out more outside, where levels of these pollutants are usually higher; and they run around a lot, which means they take in more nasty stuff and inhale it deep into their lungs.

But it isn’t just children who are vulnerable. In adults, higher levels of small particulates are associated with an increase in heart attacks, exacerbations of congestive heart failure, and the triggering of cardiac arrhythmias. An excellent rundown of the research appears in Alan Lockwood’s _The Silent Epidemic_: _Coal and the Hidden Threat to Health__._ Lockwood cites, for example, a finding from the Women’s Health Initiative looking at more than 60,000 older women. That work found that each increase of 10 micrograms in the concentration of very fine particles per meter cubed of air upped women’s chances of a “cardiovascular event” by 24 percent. And it increased the chances of death from such an event by 76 percent. Lockwood’s book paints a similarly bleak picture of air pollution and lung cancer.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 5, 2017)

And I am prepared to post two articles noting the vast number of deaths attributable to coal fired power plants- for every one article you post about geo thermal power.

Is Geo Thermal power impact free? Absolutely not- I have been around a geo thermal plant.

Are they as bad as coal? 

Not by a long shot.


----------



## elektra (Dec 5, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> And I am prepared to post two articles noting the vast number of deaths attributable to coal fired power plants- for every one article you post about geo thermal power.
> 
> Is Geo Thermal power impact free? Absolutely not- I have been around a geo thermal plant.
> 
> ...


ah, you are mad? So sad, and yes, everything in a Geothermal Power Plant is or has carbon in it. The entire plant can be said, to be made of Carbon. All those millions of tons of steel pipes that geothermal eats through in Iceland, you make those coal. Without coal you can not make all that steel. How many tons of steel do they replace every year? You have no idea nor have you even considered it. And yes, we do understand that deaths occur with everything, but Green Clean Renewable energy are deaths you are specifically liable for. These are deaths you create because of your ideology. And remember, when you have to build a lot more stuff to replace one thing, you create a lot more deaths. Sad, call it Renewables or Clean or Green, and the Liberal Democrat Drones mindlessly can not see all that carbon or co2.


----------



## elektra (Dec 5, 2017)

The bottom line is, Geothermal is not Green or Clean nor should it be advocated to be tried everywhere. 
Geothermal should be dead as a source of energy, it has failed. It has failed to be clean, it has failed to not produce c02, it has failed to save us from using more fossil fuels and coal. Technically, it will always use coal, as coke, to replace miles of pipes every year.


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2017)

elektra said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > And I am prepared to post two articles noting the vast number of deaths attributable to coal fired power plants- for every one article you post about geo thermal power.
> ...


I was a steelworker from 1972 to 2006 and we never used coal. You had no idea.

Electric Arc Furnace Steelmaking


----------



## elektra (Dec 5, 2017)

August West said:


> I was a steelworker from 1972 to 2006 and we never used coal. You had no idea.
> Electric Arc Furnace Steelmaking


Your link mentions, carbon, which is coke, which is coal, 17 times. You have zero idea of how steel is made. How about telling us where you worked and then we will see exactly how they made steel where you work.ed


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 5, 2017)

Geothermal is probably also causing the undersea volcanism in Antarctica.  It's probably no less likely than blaming the Antarctic melt on "global climate warming change"


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2017)

elektra said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > I was a steelworker from 1972 to 2006 and we never used coal. You had no idea.
> ...


I worked at the ATI (formerly Allegheny Ludlum) plant in Brackenridge Pa. and they haven`t used coal for the last 6 or 7 decades at least. Human beings are 18% carbon. Do you think we`re made from coal?


----------



## elektra (Dec 5, 2017)

August West said:


> I worked at the ATI (formerly Allegheny Ludlum) plant in Brackenridge Pa. and they haven`t used coal for the last 6 or 7 decades at least. Human beings are 18% carbon. Do you think we`re made from coal?


Coke and Carbon both come from Coal. Are you stating that ATI did not and does not use either? 

3312 - Steel Works, Blast Furnaces (including Coke Ovens), and Rolling Mills | SIC Code List


> Standard Industrial Classification (SIC) Directory
> 
> The SIC Directory contains a database of all the North American Standard Industrial Classification (SIC) codes. Use the search box or simply click on any category below.
> 
> ...


----------



## elektra (Dec 5, 2017)

August West said:


> I worked at the ATI (formerly Allegheny Ludlum) plant in Brackenridge Pa. and they haven`t used coal for the last 6 or 7 decades at least. Human beings are 18% carbon. Do you think we`re made from coal?



Any way you phrase it, steel, even in an electric arc furnace, is made with carbon and or coke, to increase the heat. 
Inspection Detail | Occupational Safety and Health Administration


> Allegheny Ludlum
> 100 River Road
> Brackenridge, PA 15014 Union Status: Union
> SIC: 3312/Steel Works, Blast Furnaces (Including Coke Ovens), and Rolling Mills
> NAICS: 331221/Rolled Steel Shape Manufacturing


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 5, 2017)

August West said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


You'll have to excuse Elektra, she is really pretty ignorant about most industrial processes. She should stay where she belongs, in the kitchen. LOL


----------



## elektra (Dec 5, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> You'll have to excuse Elektra, she is really pretty ignorant about most industrial processes. She should stay where she belongs, in the kitchen. LOL


Why don't you take up the argument? Whats the matter, not as smart as a housewife? Can't make steel without coal, for the electricity. Can't make steel without coke, which comes from coal. Can't make steel without carbon, which comes from coal as well. Three facts. What facts have you got old crock, how about a link, please post a link old crock, that way I can use your link to show how you are wrong. Go ahead, we have been down this road before, I dare you old crock, post a link, go ahead, you know you want to, but you also know you screw yourself over every time. ha! ha!


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 6, 2017)

The mining of metallurgical coal is not even a blip in the carbon budget. Yes, we use carbon for alloying steel, and in the anodes for the arc furnaces. Very little coal is used for melting the steel anymore. Far too slow.


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> The mining of metallurgical coal is not even a blip in the carbon budget. Yes, we use carbon for alloying steel, and in the anodes for the arc furnaces. Very little coal is used for melting the steel anymore. Far too slow.


Link liar link!


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > And I am prepared to post two articles noting the vast number of deaths attributable to coal fired power plants- for every one article you post about geo thermal power.
> ...



No- i am informed. 

I didn't say that there was no carbon in a geo thermal power plant. You are just lying. 

But a geo thermal power plant is not a carbon fuel based power plant- which is why you despise them- as you do any electrical power generation that does not include burning coal, oil or gas.

Is Geo Thermal power impact free? Absolutely not- I have been around a geo thermal plant.

Are they as bad as coal?

Not by a long shot


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> .......a geo thermal power plant is not a carbon fuel based power plant- which is why you despise them-


Nice, you even get to dictate how I feel! That in itself shows that your comments are feeling based, not fact based.

I love geothermal plants, they pay me very good to inspect the pipes and components. An easy $15k a month.

Yet, even though they pay me a fortune, I am honest enough to state the shortcomings. 

I would make a fortune if we had more, an easy quarter million a year!


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Is Geo Thermal power impact free? Absolutely not- I have been around a geo thermal plant.
> 
> Are they as bad as coal?
> 
> Not by a long shot.


Geothermal is worst than coal. It would take 100? 200? 300? Geothermal plants to equal the power of one modern coal plant.

Geothermal is thee most expensive energy that exists.

Geothermal can only be built and maintained by using steel which is only produced with coal.

Geothermal is toxic global warming hot spots.

Geothermal Fracks.

Geothermal Fracks toxic waste as well.

Geothermal weakens or cools as soon as you begin to use any one particular source.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> The bottom line is, Geothermal is not Green or Clean nor should it be advocated to be tried everywhere.
> Geothermal should be dead as a source of energy, it has failed. It has failed to be clean, it has failed to not produce c02, it has failed to save us from using more fossil fuels and coal. Technically, it will always use coal, as coke, to replace miles of pipes every year.



Geothermal power can't be 'tried everywhere'- only where geothermal activity is close to the surface- so that is a pretty stupid statement from the start.

Geothermal power is not absolutely clean- it is just much cleaner than coal. 

The difference between coal and geo thermal for example- is that coal has to be mined- which is destructive and has harmful health implications- while geo-thermal utilizes natural emissions- which by themselves may be harmful- but are naturally occuring

http://geo-energy.org/reports/GeothermalGreenhouseEmissionsNov2012GEA_web.pdf
Distinguishing between natural and anthropogenic emissions associated with geothermal resource
development is difficult because
of the dispersed nature of natural emissions


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > .......a geo thermal power plant is not a carbon fuel based power plant- which is why you despise them-
> ...



No- I don't dictate how you feel- I am just commenting on your obsessive and passionate hatred for any power source that is not carbon fueled(coal, oil, gas)

You hate solar. You hate geo thermal. You hate wind. 

But you never hate coal. 

And you never compare the environmental impact of any of those- with coal. 

Because your goal is to malign other industries- not to compare them with their competition.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Is Geo Thermal power impact free? Absolutely not- I have been around a geo thermal plant.
> ...



Well lets talk about that:
a) Geo thermal plants don't produce as much as one modern coal plant- that by itself is neither a plus or a minus. 
b) Expense is of course a serious consideration- how expensive is it compared to say coal?
Geothermal Basics - Power Plant Costs

According to studies, an economically competitive geothermal power plant can cost as low as $3400 per kilowatt installed. (1) While the cost of a new geothermal power plant is higher than that of a comparable natural gas facility, in the long run the two are similar over time. This is because natural gas construction costs account for only one third of the total price of the facility, while the cost of the fuel at a natural gas facility represents two thirds of the cost. The initial construction costs of a geothermal facility, in contrast, represent two thirds or more of total costs. So although initial investment is high for geothermal, natural gas and geothermal are still economically comparable over a long term.

Geothermal power plants are characterized by high capital investment for exploration, drilling wells, and plant installation, but low cost for operation and maintenance. In 2001, EPRIestimated that capital reimbursement and associated interest account for 65% of the total cost of geothermal power. (8) Capital costs of a combined cycle natural gas power plant, in contrast, only represents about 22% of the levelized cost of electricity produced from the plant, while the fossil fuel cost accounts for 67% . (9) However, geothermal plants have no fuel costs, and over a typical 30-year plant life the fuel costs for a natural gas or coal plant can represent twice their initial capital cost. Over the life of the plant, when you consider capital costs and total fuel costs, geothermal projects can be a sound investment.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Is Geo Thermal power impact free? Absolutely not- I have been around a geo thermal plant.
> ...



_Geothermal can only be built and maintained by using steel which is only produced with coal._

Every source of electrical power uses steel. The difference between a geothermal plant and a coal powered plant is while both use lots of steel- coal power plants burn even more coal making the power.

_Geothermal is toxic global warming hot spots._
I have no idea what you think that sentence means.
_
Geothermal Fracks._
Do you consider fracking to be bad? As you know the vast majority of fracking is being done to produce natural gas and oil- are you against natural gas because of fracking?

_Geothermal Fracks toxic waste as well._
Do you consider fracking to be bad? As you know the vast majority of fracking is being done to produce natural gas and oil- are you against natural gas because of fracking?

_Geothermal weakens or cools as soon as you begin to use any one particular source
_
And coal mines eventually run out of coal, and gas wells eventually run out of gas. And?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

What you have failed to do- in your tirade against geothermal- is compare health consequences from geothermal to health consequences from coal fired power plants.

Certainly we should all be concerned by a report that suggests that the proximity of a geothermal plant causes additional deaths.

Do you have that same concern with coal fired power plants? Thousands more of these- which are much more likely to be in close proximity to population centers.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have to excuse Elektra, she is really pretty ignorant about most industrial processes. She should stay where she belongs, in the kitchen. LOL
> ...



Well you have convinced me. We should not be wasting our precious coal using it to create electricity- we should preserve it to make steel.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Geothermal is probably also causing the undersea volcanism in Antarctica.  It's probably no less likely than blaming the Antarctic melt on "global climate warming change"



LOL 'geothermal' is causing volcanism'?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 6, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Geothermal is probably also causing the undersea volcanism in Antarctica.  It's probably no less likely than blaming the Antarctic melt on "global climate warming change"
> ...



Sure, the AGW Cult claim that atmospheric CO2 is heating the deep ocean, whose to say where it stops?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Well the Cult of the Science deniers like you who tell us that 'geothermal is causing volcanism'- who is to say where you will stop with the 'fake news'?


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> No- I don't dictate how you feel- I am just commenting on your obsessive and passionate hatred for any power source that is not carbon fueled(coal, oil, gas)
> 
> You hate solar. You hate geo thermal. You hate wind.
> 
> ...


Ha, ha, ha, and again you dictate how I feel. You don't always have to be a liar. Of course I should give you the benefit of the doubt. It is likely you believe everything you heard, and you believe everything you think and write is the truth. I must consider that you can not participate in forum such as this without becoming emotionally involved. I can see that you are not able to reason and think objectively. I can also see that you can not think of using your time to educate yourself about the subject at hand. 

Solar is built with coal.
Wind is built with coal. 
Geothermal is built with coal. 

At that they have increased the use of coal. They do not replace or displace the use of coal. 

It is really that simply.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > No- I don't dictate how you feel- I am just commenting on your obsessive and passionate hatred for any power source that is not carbon fueled(coal, oil, gas)
> ...



Why do you believe that I am able to dictate how you 'feel'?

I am just pointing out the obvious- you hate any 'alternate' energy.

You attack wind, solar and now geothermal- and ignore coal.

Bizarrely you attack wind, solar and geothermal for health and environmental issues- and absolutely ignore those issues for coal or oil or gas.

You are just obsessively against anything that competes with coal.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > No- I don't dictate how you feel- I am just commenting on your obsessive and passionate hatred for any power source that is not carbon fueled(coal, oil, gas)
> ...



Well you have demonstrated a simple mind.

Yes- coal is important in the production of many materials- including steel. 

So lets recap:
Solar: built with steel- doesn't use coal to produce energy
Wind: built with steel- doesn't use coal to produce energy
Geo: built with steel- doesn't use coal to produce energy
Coal: built with steel- uses coal for energy production.

Every form of energy production uses steel in building the facility. 

But coal fired plants are the only ones that use coal to produce energy. 

And are the dirtiest and most harmful for health- of all electrical production facilities.

Which is why China- looks like this:







This pollution can come from many sources, but burning coal has been linked to the largest number of air pollution deaths in China, causing 366,000 premature deaths in 2013.


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Why do you believe that I am able to dictate how you 'feel'?
> 
> I am just pointing out the obvious- you hate any 'alternate' energy.
> 
> ...


ha, ha, ha, 
Yes, you are not doing anything. Except dictating what my feelings are without knowing. That is when you lose the argument, when you must dictate how those you disagree with feel about something. 

It is a shame we could not actually discuss the subject. 

I guess it is not your fault, what did you ever learn about Green Energy, Renewables. Nothing, all you know is the headlines that you simply believe. 

You are not alone, millions fall for the same simple political trickery. 

Some are intelligent and insightful enough to realize it when it is pointed out, others simply stick to all the only thing they know how to do. Characterize all they do not understand as coming from someone who simply hates. 

Can you not see the idiocy of your thought process? All you can do is irrationally reason that those you do not understand simply hate?


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> But coal fired plants are the only ones that use coal to produce energy.
> And are the dirtiest and most harmful for health- of all electrical production facilities. Which is why China- looks like this:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, coal use in China has increased to build Solar panels and Wind turbines as well as the steel for Geothermal plants. Renewable, Clean, Green Energy is responsible for coal use in China. That is why the Democrats have moved this type of industry to China. So they can get rich selling Solar and Wind and Geothermal without having to follow pollution restrictions, regulations and laws.

The most polluting, most damaging, destructive source of power is the one that produces the least amount of electricity while using the greatest amount of Coal, that is Renewables, Green Energy.

From production to installation, everything they touch is destroyed.


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

I must apologize, the name of thread should of been, Geothermal is killing Iceland and China.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you believe that I am able to dictate how you 'feel'?
> ...



So your feelings are dependent on what I dictate to you?

How very odd.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> I must apologize, the name of thread should of been, Geothermal is killing Iceland and China.



Well if you started a thread saying "Coal is killing China" it would be far more accurate.

But that will never happen.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > But coal fired plants are the only ones that use coal to produce energy.
> ...



The single largest use of coal in China is for electricity production. 

You are obsessed with everything except the actual polluters in the world.


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> The single largest use of coal in China is for electricity production.
> 
> You are obsessed with everything except the actual polluters in the world.


Building more steel to maintain Geothermal increases the use of electricity in China. Building millions of solar panels that do not replace one coal plant also increases the use of electricity in China. Building millions of tons of Wind turbines in China has increases the use of electricity in China. 

Heavy Industry has increased in China to supply the $Trillions of dollars$ of material dictated by fake, "Clean, Green, Renewable energy".

Nobody denies that.

 Clean Green Renewables must destroy the World to save the World.


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Well if you started a thread saying "Coal is killing China" it would be far more accurate..


This is a thread, about Green, Clean, Renewables, killing Iceland and as you point out, China.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you started a thread saying "Coal is killing China" it would be far more accurate..
> ...



I realize this is a thread about your lies about Green energy.

Which is why you don't want to acknowledge how Coal is killing the Chinese.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > The single largest use of coal in China is for electricity production.
> ...



All building uses more steel. 

So 'green energy' is no different than any other energy form when it comes to using steel.

Building more coal fired electricity plants uses up more steel- and uses up the coal to fire the plants.

Why are you okay with coal killing people? But upset when geo thermal might be harming some people?


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> All building uses more steel.
> So 'green energy' is no different than any other energy form when it comes to using steel.


"Green Energy" is very different than any other energy form, "Green Energy uses 10,000x's more material, if not a 100,000x's more material, if not a million times more, to produce much, much, much, less energy than a coal plant. 

How do you compare something that you can not depend on during an emergency to something that has provided us with energy during all our historical tragic emergencies? 

How can you compare something that will never work at night to something that must be used night and day to produce Solar panels that will never work at night? 

You speak from your beliefs and attach attributes to Green energy that do not exist. 

You can not compare a lump of coal to a speck of dirt. Coal has use, your dirt needs coal simply to be a bit of nothing.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > All building uses more steel.
> ...



And feel free to address that issue in a real thread.

Rather than lie about green energy.

When you start a thread about 'geothermal energy' killing people- but refuse to acknowledge the harm and deaths attributable to coal fired electricity production- you just show what an obsessive hack you are.


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> And feel free to address that issue in a real thread.
> Rather than lie about green energy.
> 
> When you start a thread about 'geothermal energy' killing people- but refuse to acknowledge the harm and deaths attributable to coal fired electricity production- you just show what an obsessive hack you are.


I acknowledged that solar or green energy increases the use of coal thus kills people.

You are dictating again, very nice. Contrary to what you state I must do (which you do not) I do not have to include other topics in a thread that is specific to geothermal energy in iceland.

I am sorry I hurt your feelings by presenting facts that your beliefs could not disprove.

Facts are stubborn.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > And feel free to address that issue in a real thread.
> ...



LOL- but you won't acknowledge that the use of coal generated energy increases the use of coal- and kills thousands more people.


----------

